# Camper shell vs Open Bed- Chime in



## 15917

What are some of the benefits to you guys with campers shells have after a long weekend of cold striper fishing on the beach? 

I've been looking at a couple of used trucks and every single one of them except for one have camper shells. 

You guys enjoy them ? or are they a pain in the arse?

I personally would like to have racks to carry rods with ( Shooter Customs) no camper shell and a basket up front when I'm fishing.
But if a camper shell has some really good benefits then why not?


----------



## thresher593

*Camper Shell for Me*



Malakas07 said:


> What are some of the benefits to you guys with campers shells have after a long weekend of cold striper fishing on the beach?
> 
> I've been looking at a couple of used trucks and every single one of them except for one have camper shells.
> 
> You guys enjoy them ? or are they a pain in the arse?
> 
> I personally would like to have racks to carry rods with ( Shooter Customs) no camper shell and a basket up front when I'm fishing.
> But if a camper shell has some really good benefits then why not?


Well all I can say is that I've had camper shells on all the trucks I've owned but one. I like keeping everything dry plus for me I stay better organized. Also, I have the best of both worlds; a Shooter Custom and the shell with rod storage inside. The shell pictured has limo tint so you cannot see anything through the glass.
I also know several people that would rather have the open bed. Tough decision and Good Luck.


----------



## 15917

thresher593 said:


> Well all I can say is that I've had camper shells on all the trucks I've owned but one. I like keeping everything dry plus for me I stay better organized. Also, I have the best of both worlds; a Shooter Custom and the shell with rod storage inside. The shell pictured has limo tint so you cannot see anything through the glass.
> I also know several people that would rather have the open bed. Tough decision and Good Luck.


Wow! Thresher that's a nice rig you got there. I really like it. You know what's funny is I see your truck everyday drive by in front of my office. 
I asked NS4D if there was anyone who works at ADT who has a beach rig. He didn't know either. Ironic. 

Yeah, Keeping everything dry would be important. I've also seen people put all of their stuff in huge rubermaid bins who have open beds too. 


Anybody else?


----------



## Teddy

I keep the bed of my truck uncovered, No fuss no muss everything is accessable and what needs to stay dry goes into the tool box. I also have a front rack so the bed of the truck sees light action. Whatever sand ect that gets in the bed is easily cleaned with a good rinsing as does the rest of the truck. I like full access to everything without having to climb or reach ect for something. not a big deal just my preference.


----------



## thresher593

Malakas07 said:


> Wow! Thresher that's a nice rig you got there. I really like it. You know what's funny is I see your truck everyday drive by in front of my office.
> I asked NS4D if there was anyone who works at ADT who has a beach rig. He didn't know either. Ironic.
> 
> Yeah, Keeping everything dry would be important. I've also seen people put all of their stuff in huge rubermaid bins who have open beds too.
> 
> 
> Anybody else?


That's too funny! I'm finishing up a project for ADT and also Dataline down the street. I'll be around there tomorrow morning so if you can give me a shout. Also, Shooter and Catman32 met up with me there a couple of weeks ago and said that NS4D worked nearby.
Rod


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

id like to have a shell on mine. it is easy to throw stuff in a open one, but i just end up tossin chit in and leavin it , and getin all unorganized..

plus.. shell with window tint..any expensive rods outa sight..

out of sight out of mind for anyone wandering by.



sure would like a cap 



Jesse


----------



## Cdog

I like the camper shell cuz now I got a cot for the back so no more sleeping in the cab of the truck. Much more comfortable.


----------



## AL_N_VB

lets do lunch


----------



## surfchunker

*to shell or not to shell*

give me a topper any time .... unless you haul alot of stuff .... dirt, gravel and such .... place to nap, keep your gear dry and safe ...


----------



## cygnus-x1

For fishing I would use a shell but since I haul lots of mulch, dirt, rocks etc and use it to move things like furniture I need to keep it open. They won't let me take mine on the beach anyway ( dually) so it doesn't matter that much. If it matters much my wife thinks an open bed is sexier than a top but hey if I could fish it I could top it.


----------



## C.Salp

A hearty vote for the camper shell here. I'm just breaking in my third truck with a topper (finally made the move to a quad cab  ).

That being said, far and away the primary reason for me having a truck is surf fishing and hauling my kayak. If one does a lot of materials hauling on a regular basis, I can certainly see that being a consideration.

Also...don't underestimate the benefit that Clay mentioned...seriously.

Malaskas -- check yer PMs.

- Chris

PS -- Thresher, very nice photos of your rig!!


----------



## 15917

Wow, There is a whole lot of camper shell love here.

I like the fact that you can keep your goods dry, no sand blowing in and have a place to lay down. 
I might consider having the camper shell on. That's pretty high up thier to put your thule racks.
Both trucks that I've looked at have the " High Rise " model camper shells w/oversize rear door
Even higher if I decide to get a lift.

I like the rod storage system inside the camper shell too. I just hate breaking down and rigging up. 


So about 1 vote for a open bed and about 80 for a camper shell so far.


----------



## Mark G

*another vote for the shell*











Hate to bring this up but it just makes life so much easier on multiple night trips. Tackle, coolers, sand spikes etc. can be locked in the back while your snoozing at the hotel or campsite- without having to haul the extra junk into your room, or worrying about it walking off if ya don't. 

I don't sleep in mine but for some of ya younger guys that like to rough it- it can do double duty as sleeping quarters in a pinch. (My daughters have snoozed in the back while I fished at night.)

Downside is yes, it's a bit difficult to sweep the sand out after a trip , and as mentioned if you regularly want to use it to haul large objects or material, it's easier to do that w/o the shell.


Mine is strictly a fishing truck, and I wouldn't be without the shell- period. :fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y

*I live in mine...*

I live in mine when fishing in Hatteras. Love it


----------



## AL_N_VB

what's that sayin'?....

if the campers a rockin, don't come a knockin.


Ryan - think you were in the camper by yerself that one time @ O'croke when that camper was a rockin.....I deffiniety wasn't knockin....

BTW - who was your favorite 'lil rascal?...Spanky?


Let's see if the WBB will corrupt this thread....


----------



## TreednNC

Shells....


Aint that what SUV's with a removable back seat are for?


Versatile, bc you can take em off....but it may be the envy of the organization skills some have that I lack....but its like "Queer Eye for the Fisher Guy":redface:


----------



## Lhowell

*Slide in*

I just recently bought a used slide in pop up camper for 700 bucks.. I was looking into getting a camper shell but the cheapest I could find fiberglass and the color of my truck was around 1300 bucks.. I have no problem putting all my rods and my boxes inside it and it will sleep 3 easy it has a stove a sink and a fridge... It took me 2 months to finally find one but it was worth the wait.. It may look old but it still sleeps good.... I am going to check into to getting it painted but it works just perfect for fishing and it only dropped my gas mileage about a mile per gallon... I use it fishing and return home and slide it right off so I can still use my truckbed..... Didnt have any problems in the sand either I think the extra weight on the back kinda helps in the sand...


----------



## Big EL

*I have a slide-in also......................*

A shell is too small

But if ya fish alot.........at night.........in the winter........then get a shell. It keeps ya out of the wind 

A little propane heater will keep ya toasty.

><))))*>


----------



## Ryan Y

*Spankin the monkey*



Nserch4Drum said:


> what's that sayin'?....
> 
> if the campers a rockin, don't come a knockin.
> 
> 
> Ryan - think you were in the camper by yerself that one time @ O'croke when that camper was a rockin.....I deffiniety wasn't knockin....
> 
> BTW - who was your favorite 'lil rascal?...Spanky?
> 
> 
> Let's see if the WBB will corrupt this thread....


The only spankin going on was the one you were getting out on the bar....Did you ever get the tangle out of that reel or are you still watching people catch fish around you?

Ready for some more lessons from the SENC?


----------



## Fishbreath

Laughing my A$$ off....


----------



## mike907

*Wow*

Hi Thresher,

I've got a new body style Ford too. Is that a Leer cap? What are you using to suspend the rod racks? I'd love to pick your brain and make mine look like yours...


----------



## Sandcrab

Just put a camper shell on my new ride - a 2006 Chevy Silverado Hybrid....

Love it!

Sandcrab


----------



## Adam

Camper shell is a must for serious beach fishing. Im like Ryan, I go for a weekend, I live in mine. Built a bunk on one side with room for storage underneath, and have interior rod racks in the cieling of it. Keeps everything dry and safe, plus is warm in the winter.

Saves money on hotel rooms, all I buy when I get there is bait, ice, and fuel.


----------



## thresher593

mike907 said:


> Hi Thresher,
> 
> I've got a new body style Ford too. Is that a Leer cap? What are you using to suspend the rod racks? I'd love to pick your brain and make mine look like yours...


No that is an ARE shell.
Here is a link on where I got the idea and design from. The only modification I had to make was to fabricate aluminum clips for the 1x2's to fit behind the interior glass window frame to support the racks.
Good Luck,
Rod
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25567&highlight=interior+rod+rack


----------

